# Roy Browning Ranch



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what happened to Roy Browning Ranch after Roy passed away in 1999? 

He had a fine legacy of Racing Quarter horses and a few pretty good sprinting Thoroughbreds. I know The Ole Man died before Roy did, but what happened to his other stock (Easily Smashed, In Reality and so forth)?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

maybe you could google the horses names and find something.


----------

